# Best plant lights



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

So im making up a spiffy new vivarium but I Want to grow moss so I need a good growing bulb. I want a bulb that will fit into my exo terra hood (so a standard ES fitting), and i've heard that the normal 2% compacts work well. I've also seen 30 watt compact flourescents in morrisons and thought I'd put that in there aswell as I know they are good for growing plants aswell.

All im asking is, is there a must have ES fitting growing bulb that isn't a ridiculous wattage? I hope there is anyway as I dont want to have to get tube bulbs! If I did though have you guys got any suggestions?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I can't answer your first questions, but having used a wide range of lights now, i have found the best light for optimal plant growth is the Arcadia T5 tropical pro bulb. The growth i've had under this bulb has far exceded any other i have used. The bulb emits light at 650nms, which is the correct wavelength to force photosynthesis in plants. I had the bulb running for 2 weeks when only moss was in the tank and the moss growth was awesome.

Hope that helps
Jay


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I know you can get compact flourescents for plant growth that fit into ES fittings as I dabbled in hydroponics when I was younger =P That was only using cheap energy saver bulbs though and the growth of the plant wasn't exactly optimal then anyway. I also know that you can get compact flourescents in 300w versions but these won't fit my hood and there size is comparable to a lightsaber lmao!

As for the tropical pro bulbs: What colour of light do these emit? I know some fish bulbs emit a more red or blue colour to 'highlight' the fishs natural colour but obviously I won't want this in a vivarium really. I know arcadia also have plant pro bulbs, do these differ much from the tropical bulb?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The 6,500k power saver compact globe on lampspecs is excellent, is about 24 watts and will fit in the standard ES fitting.

Arcadia tubes are in my experience over rated and over priced. The tube Jay is referring to is the Plant Pro, and gives of a decidedly purple light, akin to that given off by a Sylvania Grolux. They're best used combined with either 6,500k or 8,000k tubes to offset the red/blue used by plant growth tubes, if at all. GroLux are cheaper though if you are going for a T5 lamp, and give off the exact same wavelengths etc.

The absolute best lighting I have found for plant growth however is the TMC AquaGro GroBeam 1000ND LED fitting. Not cheap though. lol

With most lamps however the best results are obtained by mixing in my experience. 2.0 with 5.0, 6,500k with 8,000k or plant tubes etc.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfenrook said:


> The 6,500k power saver compact globe on lampspecs is excellent, is about 24 watts and will fit in the standard ES fitting.
> 
> Arcadia tubes are in my experience over rated and over priced. The tube Jay is referring to is the Plant Pro, and gives of a decidedly purple light, akin to that given off by a Sylvania Grolux. They're best used combined with either 6,500k or 8,000k tubes to offset the red/blue used by plant growth tubes, if at all. GroLux are cheaper though if you are going for a T5 lamp, and give off the exact same wavelengths etc.
> 
> ...



I can't coment on the rest but the bulb i use if deffently the tropical pro, or so it says on the tube and packet. That is unless the plant pro bulb you refer to is the same bulb. But it does give off a pink light, really bring out the colour of the plants. 

I've never tried the TMC AquaGro GroBeam 1000ND LED have you got a link? 

Jay


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Found it now Jay, it's a new one. For a while they did the original tropical and plant pro, looks like they've now brought out one to fit between the 2 with the original tropical pro. Still purple though.  Arcadia reptile tubes are excellent, but my experience with their aquarium tubes over the years hasn't been nearly as good. If I had to go for a branded tube it would be either an Aqua Medic plant pro or zoomed flora sun, both of which are similar pinkish tubes. There really is no need to spend so much though.

Here's a link for the grobeam bud TMC: Planted Tank Products - GroBeam 1000 ND Lighting Tile. I have one of these over my conversion, which is 60cm x 60cm x 72 cm high. Seriously good lights! Plant growth under it is stunning! Like I said though, they're not at all cheap, especially if you buy the computer as well, which I did.  Detailer has one as well over his vanzolini viv, and Gaz has seen my viv that it's over, as it's the one the Sisa I bought from him live in. 

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i get moss growth just using repti glow 2.0 bulbs use a piece of uv passing acrylic inbetween to keep humidity up and mist very often

but as for best lighting i asked mark at dartfrog and was reccomended the delux bio vital bulbs and id agree growth is very very good


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, I have a Narva Biovital (39 watt T5HQ) over my Azureas and Alanis vivs. Combined with a 6,500k Osram Lumilux 39 watt T5HO tube, and they are quite good. But a bit pricey and you can get similarly good growth just using 6,500k lumilux tubes, which are a fraction of the price.

Do keep in mind though that there is more to plant growth than just lighting.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Aye, I have a Narva Biovital (39 watt T5HQ) over my Azureas and Alanis vivs. Combined with a 6,500k Osram Lumilux 39 watt T5HO tube, and they are quite good. But a bit pricey and you can get similarly good growth just using 6,500k lumilux tubes, which are a fraction of the price.
> 
> *Do keep in mind though that there is more to plant growth than just lighting.*
> 
> Ade


very true


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfenrook said:


> Found it now Jay, it's a new one. For a while they did the original tropical and plant pro, looks like they've now brought out one to fit between the 2 with the original tropical pro. Still purple though.  Arcadia reptile tubes are excellent, but my experience with their aquarium tubes over the years hasn't been nearly as good. If I had to go for a branded tube it would be either an Aqua Medic plant pro or zoomed flora sun, both of which are similar pinkish tubes. There really is no need to spend so much though.
> 
> Here's a link for the grobeam bud TMC: Planted Tank Products - GroBeam 1000 ND Lighting Tile. I have one of these over my conversion, which is 60cm x 60cm x 72 cm high. Seriously good lights! Plant growth under it is stunning! Like I said though, they're not at all cheap, especially if you buy the computer as well, which I did.  Detailer has one as well over his vanzolini viv, and Gaz has seen my viv that it's over, as it's the one the Sisa I bought from him live in.
> 
> Ade


Thanks i shall go and have a read of some of the information on them. 

I've never seen then before but deffently look interesting. 

and the light is soo pink lol

Jay


----------

